# So I already have the Idea for my costume for 2014.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I know 2013 costume hasn't even been finalized yet but why wait til the last 12 months:jol:

Anyway I think next year I'm going to create this.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Sweet lookin' leather armor!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's pretty freaking sweet!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Note on leather armor... it can get very hot, but I'll bet it gets cool enough in Angus that it won't be a problem...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya the heat of wearing the armour just means no long johns under neath. lol


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Armor, shmarmor, I wanna see you build that raven:googly:


----------



## circe257 (Sep 29, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am amazed at the armor cosplayers make out of FOAM...this is very cool.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Sweet, that would so scare people as a prop, as a costume, even better.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wildcat said:


> Ya the heat of wearing the armour just means no long johns under neath. lol


Or you could wear what they wear under kilts. Just sayin...

I REALLY like that costume idea, Wildcat!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

It's a weeeee bit chilly up here for that!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wicked cool!


----------



## adrian.t (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice idea and you have a lot of time to create it! good luck!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

So my lovely wife has decided that her black leather recliner needs to be replaced in the near future. Looks like I'll have the leather part of the costume covered.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's the way to repurpose material, WC


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks fantastic! A real pants wetter for sure.


----------

